# I Love "Poof*



## Dix (Nov 24, 2011)

Just sayin'.


----------



## begreen (Nov 24, 2011)

??? At first I thought this was I love Pook and that was strange enuf.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, I know the current street definition of "poof". And if that is what you mean, you should.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 24, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Well, I know the current street definition of "poof". And if that is what you mean, you should.



You're one-up on me, BB...WTF is "poof?"


----------



## Dix (Nov 24, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Well, I know the current street definition of "poof". And if that is what you mean, you should.



It is, and I do


----------



## Dix (Nov 24, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poof - Exclamation:    
Used to convey the suddenness with which someone or something disappears.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 24, 2011)

Now I get it Eileen. That is what my wife always tries to do with me...


----------



## Dix (Nov 24, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Now I get it Eileen. That is what my wife always tries to do with me...



You're a smart person, Dennis. So is your wife  ;-)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 24, 2011)

Well Eileen, sometimes she does call me smart but usually also adds one more word to that....


----------



## Dix (Nov 24, 2011)

It's nice that red heads are consistent


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 28, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> ??? At first I thought this was I love Pook and that was strange enuf.



Everyone needs someone to love 'em . . . even Pook.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 28, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Everyone needs someone to love 'em . . . even Pook.



And now a word from Grace:


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 28, 2011)

And we're back to Magic Mushroom Time . . .


----------



## Jags (Nov 28, 2011)

Poor Pook.  Vaporized into an eye numbing light show.

POOF!


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 28, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Poor Pook.  Vaporized into an eye numbing light show.
> 
> POOF!



Don't understand about this whole poofy thing, but just as a fyi for those who remember him, I have it on unreliable reportagism from mis-anonnymuss resources who refuse to be identifried, that pook is alive, warm, well, and totally esconsed in the glorification of the NEW, IMPROVED, SUPERCHARGED version of Magic Heat You Saw It here First Now We've Made it EVEN MORE RELIABLE AND UNBELIEVABLE addition to whatever heat source you may currently br using to heat your home, call within the next ten minutes and we will not only expedite yer order, but we WILL ALSO INCLUDE, AT NO CHARGE, AND ABSOLUTELY FREE (just pay seperate shipping and handling charges) our NEWEST and MOST TOTALLY UNBELIEVABLE EFFORTLESS CLEANING SYSTEM.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 28, 2011)

Isn't "poof" the sound a "poofter" makes? I'm confused by this thread...


----------



## fossil (Nov 28, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good...what's the phone number?


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 29, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I-800- BR549


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 29, 2011)

Operators are standing by.


----------



## Dix (Nov 29, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reads like something that should go *poof*, but I find this one of the funniest posts I've read in a long time


----------



## Dix (Nov 29, 2011)

Buy one, get one free for the next 15 minutes only !!


----------



## fossil (Nov 29, 2011)

WAIT!!...there's MORE!!...


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 29, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> WAIT!!...there's MORE!!...



If you buy now we'll throw in the cardboard box that the Magic Heater comes in for free . . . that's right . . . now you no longer have to contend with fires that are stubborn to start . . . just wedge in that entire cardboard box, filling up every nook and cranny and touch 'er off . . .


----------



## Dix (Nov 29, 2011)

We'll throw in Vita Vita Vegimin 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7IfR4fZW_k&feature=related

Free shipping !


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 29, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> DAKSY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, ha!  So, when I go all "poof" and don my leopard skin Spandex pants and feather boa and all my guy friends suddenly disappear... you actually love this? 

Cruel, just plain cruel.  :coolgrin:


----------



## Dix (Nov 29, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Is a cold hearted snake*


----------



## Jags (Nov 29, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Battenkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG - full circle.  This brings it all back around to the post I made on Hogz thread - ZZ Top - Tube snake boogie.  MY EYES, MY EYES...


----------



## billb3 (Nov 29, 2011)

This thread doesn't make a lot of sense if it is  a Monty Python reference.




Or does it.


----------



## Jags (Nov 29, 2011)

billb3 said:
			
		

> This thread doesn't make a lot of sense if it is  a Monty Python reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me get this straight---your trying to make sense out of this thread?


----------



## fossil (Nov 29, 2011)

Trust me on this...Eileen and I are the only two people in the universe who actually understand exactly what got this thread started.  I doubt there's anybody who really understands where it went from there.  Rick

Correction...Eileen and I are two of the only three.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 29, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Just sayin'.



What is the opposite of Poof?


----------



## Dix (Nov 29, 2011)

One small step for man, one giant step for mankind.






Thank you .


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 29, 2011)

This is keeping more people in suspense than Big Redd's thread about his new chainsaw did.


----------



## Dix (Nov 29, 2011)

Always leave 'em guessing, BB, always leave 'em guessing. Keeps 'em coming back for more   %-P


----------



## pen (Nov 29, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Keeps 'em coming back for more   %-P



Nope, don't need any more here.  I've had plenty thank you :smirk: 

pen


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 30, 2011)

Set-up: 

Captions: 

English for the HH&D: POOF
Spanish: poofala 
French: pouf
Italian:  finocchio


There.  Now we all understand.


----------



## billb3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Not that there's anything wrong with that ...


----------



## Dix (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, there was.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 30, 2011)

Pook sure is famous here. ;-)


----------



## Dix (Nov 30, 2011)

Pook was Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## tickbitty (Nov 30, 2011)

I dunno about you but a WHITE ROOF is the only way to go it's a PROVEN TRUE FAKT


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 30, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Pook was Ozzy Osbourne.



So true . . . on so many levels . . . from the outrageous ideas he came up with to the rambling near non-sensical posts that you could barely understand . . . Pook is Ozzy Osbourne . . . best description yet.


----------



## Dix (Nov 30, 2011)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> I dunno about you but a WHITE ROOF is the only way to go it's a PROVEN TRUE FAKT



TB, you  know the drill ... pics or it didn't happen !!


----------



## tickbitty (Dec 5, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> tickbitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw Dix, I'm just quoting another obsession of the Ozzy-like poster that's being discussed above!


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 5, 2011)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The funny thing is . . . if I was a betting man . . . having read enough posts . . . I would bet his roof is a blue tarp . . . or a conglomeration of different colored shingles.


----------

